# This is what happens when winter lasts too long...



## Shannon (Jun 22, 2012)

I order stuff while moping, browsing seed catalogs and vegâ€™ing in my in my â€œhappy chairâ€. I donâ€™t remember ordering some of this stuff so Iâ€™ve been digging through my inbox for the last hour looking for receipts. Iâ€™m having a lot of â€œahaaaaâ€ moments. My fruit trees and bushes have started to arrive. So Iâ€™m drilling drain holes and planting trees. My yard is too small for a real orchard so most of them are in pots. I have a dwarf cherry tree and nectarine in the ground. I currently have what I call a fruit coral. Itâ€™s a stone block enclosure that I lined with foil bubble wrap and sheets of Styrofoam to protect my trees in their pots during the winter. It worked and those trees have survived two zone 5 winters. 
This year Iâ€™m insulating the pots themselves so that I can just move the pots to sheltered sunny areas during the winter instead of to the garage. Iâ€™m experimenting with the insulation. Some of the pots will have the foil bubble wrap and some will have the Styrofoam. Iâ€™m using those cone shaped plant protectors in pots that are taller than they are wide. I cut them down so that they will fit in the pot and cut out the top which becomes the bottom so they wonâ€™t hold water.
More fruit trees and bushings comingâ€¦â€¦  (I love playing in the dirt!)


----------

